# A weekend in Hamburg



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Almost all German cities have this "sterile" look on the photos, which some regard as negative. But it takes a second look and a visit to the city in person to discover its charms,. And Hamburg is definitely one lovely city, with a good mix of old and new. Keep posting!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great, Hamburg is a nice city!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone :cheers:

The Speicherstadt (lit. city of warehouses, meaning warehouse district) in Hamburg, Germany is the world's largest timber-pile founded warehouse district of the world. It is located in the port of Hamburg—within the HafenCity quarter—and was built from 1883 to 1927.

The "City Hall" of the Speicherstadt


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ My absolute favourite area of Hamburg. They really don't build warehouses like they used to that's for sure! Looking forward to pictures of Hafencity!


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> They really don't build warehouses like they used to that's for sure! ...


yupp the main reason are the modern standardized containers, which require giant (cheap) halls and no customized solutions


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

...so thats surely enough red brick stone for today


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

The misty weather fits perfectly to the Speicherstadt with the new Elbe Philharmonic Hall in the background.


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

ships, ships, ships


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

soon more to come...


----------



## elsonic (Aug 21, 2003)

> soon more to come...


still waiting!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Hamburg ist ganz ausgezeichnet!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd been to this place once
and if I describe it - it's one neat and very corporate city.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

capricorn2000 said:


> I'd been to this place once
> and if I describe it - it's one neat and very corporate city.


Unlike riot Vancouver after the lost Stanley Cup final...


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Fantastic! I can never decide whether Hamburg or Berlin is my fav German city. The warehouses create one of the most amazing unique urban areas in the world.


----------



## Roy Corduroy (Mar 22, 2015)

paderwan said:


> Inside the City Hall


I like doors. This a good one. :cheers2:


----------

